# I see a rising star



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Watching the Farmers open in California I see a very good golfer coming, Marc Lieshman, don't know much about him but a strong putter on the green. I have to give him another look when plays again. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL - I know you like the guy, but you like him so much you posted twice? :dunno:

You want me to get rid of it?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> LOL - I know you like the guy, but you like him so much you posted twice? :dunno:
> 
> You want me to get rid of it?


I'd have already done it, but I can't permanently delete threads. I can "soft" delete, but the heading is still there. Never could understand why I only got "junior" privileges... :dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay give me a two stroke penalty for a double post I have an idea how it happen, it was an honest error.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> LOL - I know you like the guy, but you like him so much you posted twice? :dunno:
> 
> You want me to get rid of it?


plaese get rid of this highly guestionable post. I was obviously in a state mind *normally *associated with my character.


----------



## Adimu (Mar 5, 2010)

hmm broken tee.well said.


----------

